# Annoyingly Loud Protein Skimmer



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Uh, yeah! Basically, there's a loud vibrating noise coming from my ASM Mini G protein skimmer. It's related to the air intake, because when I block the intake tube with my thumb, the noise stops. The water level of the sump doesn't matter; the noise persists. There's some sort dial underneath the body connecting the pump to the air intake, but tightening only makes it worse. I'm going to try to loosen it later today. What do you all think? I'm a bit hesitant to try to get a picture because of what happened last time I tried to take any pictures/videos of my sump.... All that I know is that the noise is driving me crazy, though the Skimmer is doing an amazing job of cleaning my tank along with my commonly cleaned/washed filter sock.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Id have to actually look at the skimmer but what I will ask is, sure its not the pump? because I have had that happen plenty of time. Did you assemble it back together right? Or did this just come out of the blue? Is there something possibly jammed somewhere? Id have to hear the noise and take a look at it to be more specific. Though I will add thats due to me having some what limited experience with them.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll have to take a closer look. 

I'll post with the results.


----------



## tomwhitely (Feb 5, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> I'll have to take a closer look.
> 
> I'll post with the results.


Please let us know. I seem to have a similar problem. It started about 2-3 days ago...and not sure why since it worked fine until then.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's annoying. Sometimes it's perfectly quiet! Then, if I turn it off and back on, it makes tons of noise! Right now it's would be in one of its noisy states if it were on...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

My original impeller died and I just got a new one. The problem is back, and this time I can be much more descriptive. I know that the issue has to do with the venturi air intake, as last time. I've taken apart the pump (Sedra G300) and put it back together multiple times, and it runs perfectly, it is just too loud. I don't have time to get a video.audio recording of it tonight, but I sure can tomorrow!

My guess is that it is either taking in too little water or too much air. Just like last time, if I plug the air intake, or submerge it in water, there is no air in the pump, and thus, no noise. Again, I'll get a quick video tomorrow, but until then, I think I'll just use ear plugs. 

Thanks!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I dont know much about that pump, but maybe too much head pressure? Also I know with a lot of powerheads, sometimes you have to be careful when you are putting it back together because the impeller shaft doesnt like to go in the hole for it in the motor, NOW NOTE WHAT I SAID ABOVE, this is sometimes on some models, but I dont know a lot about this one. 

Also it could be the venturi, I know this is a stupid question, but, you do have it so the air is not coming in contact with the motor right?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It is working again, but I'd still like to find out what's going on.

Here's the pump:

http://c1.f3images.com/IMD/250/AG1611/ASM-G-300-Replacement-Pump-for-Mini-G-1.jpg

And the impeller:http://www.marinedepot.com/ASM_repl...ries_Protein_Skimmers-AG1651-FIPSRPAP-vi.html

The impeler is in all of the way, and the impeller shaft is not bent. (rolled it on a flat surface.) I'll get specific pictures later today. Thanks!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Well as for the shaft, I didnt mean it was bent or didnt go in all the way. Some powerheads just dont have great bumpers that go on the end of the impeller shaft, and sometimes the bumpers dont sit right in the motor hole, and the shaft ends up not going in right to the bumper. A good example would be the Taam Rio+ (even though they are great powerhead and I own many).


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If it stops working again, I'll check that, but again, I'm not going to mess with it now that it is working... Thanks AT!


----------

